# UK - Plus Sized Girl Band - Talent Search



## BeaBea (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I haven't seen anything posted here on Dimensions about this Talent Search yet. It's already resulted in some really good, size-positive press in the UK media, and I'm thrilled to be part of it. I appreciate this might be a bit distant for lots of the US Dimensions readers but I thought you might be interested. 

I'm hoping this competition will bring issues about size discrimination to the front of peoples minds here. Obviously I'm looking forward to finding some amazing new talents, but I also believe the chance to get a size-positive event in front of the national media is a great opportunity. 

I've posted the Press Release below but if you'd like more info please contact me direct or get in touch with the other organisers via the contact details below.

Tracey xx


*The Biggest Girl Band in the World!*

A nationwide search has been launched for the biggest girl band in the world - a girl group made up of singers who are all at least a size 16.

Hundreds of singers from across the country have applied to join the five-girl group, provisionally called 'Plus'.

Organisers, media house PRHQ and online magazine, Just as Beautiful, say they have been overwhelmed by the number of plus-size women eager for an opportunity at stardom.

Potential band members will audition in front of a panel of judges including soul legend Ruby Turner, International Women of Excellence Award winner Barbara Campbell, Big Girls Paradise director Linda Koch and plus- size fashion designer Tracey Carr.

PRHQ placed a number of ads online asking for aspiring singers to get in touch. The ad said: "Are you a big girl with big talents? We're looking for girls /women with musical ability for the world's first girl band of real women: women who are at least a size 16. If you've ever wanted to be a star please send a biography and picture to the email address below.

Spokesman Kizzi Nkwocha who has represented the Bay City Rollers said: "There are thousands of female singers out there who have been turned away by the music industry simply because of their weight.

The music industry has a definite bias against any female singer who is over a size 12. For some reason the powers-that-be are convinced that, for a woman to be attractive and talented, she must also be a stick insect. We don't think that's right and we don't think that's true."

He said a lot of these singers are beautiful, talented and have all the qualities of stardom. "We want to give these women a chance to shine. Plus will change the way the music industry regard women who are not Victoria Beckham clones. The industry is so far behind public opinion that somebody really has to point this out in a very definite way. The public wants to see big girls onstage because big girls are normal. It's the wafer-thin stick insects that are abnormal."

The band website is at: www.realgirlband.com.

According to the British Medical Council, female images in the media are becoming thinner at a time when women are becoming heavier, and the gap between the ideal body shape and the reality is wider than ever. There is a need for more realistic body shapes to be shown on television and in fashion magazines.

"The fashion and music industries constant depiction of pencil -thin feminine beauty can quite easily send young females --particularly those who place great importance on their appearance--into an immediate tailspin of increased anger and body dissatisfaction," said Nkwocha. "We say its time for real women to stand up and say 'I'm big, beautiful and talented'. "

The closing date for applications is May 14th. Auditions for Plus will be held on June 9th and 16th at the Hertford Marquee Club, on Railway Street. Visit www.realgirlband.com for details.

Contact: PRHQ: 01323-642-986 / 07010-120458


----------



## Zoom (Apr 23, 2007)

I bet most of the US contingent of Dim didn't hear about it because of the nonreporting from the biased media. And I imagine it wouldn't sell in the US unless Monique ran it.

Typically, "audition" bands have never given any kind of decent music (The Small Faces, the Who and the Monkees being the only three exceptions I know).

The problem with the music industry is that there are too many good bands right now, and to add another one to the pile at a time like this, would continue oversaturate the market beyond its recommended tolerances.

That said, I would probably be interested in how long Plus could last in this shark-eat-dinosaur world.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 24, 2007)

Interesting perspective, I hadn't thought it through as far as the actual music  
I'm just thrilled that this will hopefully be a vehicle for pushing the size acceptance message to the UK public. 

I'm a definite believer in 'baby-steps' forward so if this gets some media coverage and a few bigger girls get to appear in a positive light then I'll be happy. And if just one woman reads the articles and thinks 'If their size doesn't hold them back then I wont let mine hold me back' then I'll be ecstatic!

I'll keep everyone posted

Tracey xx


----------



## Emma (Apr 24, 2007)

lol I'd enter but I've no talent


----------



## Robukfa (Apr 24, 2007)

What I would give to be one of the judges!:smitten:


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 25, 2007)

Robukfa said:


> What I would give to be one of the judges!:smitten:



 I have no idea how I got the job as judge - I guess they must know I never say 'No' to anything...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 25, 2007)

Damned ocean.  I would *SO* do this.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey Folks,

Just a quick update. We had the first round of auditions yesterday - and they were amazing!! So many talented women out there in all sizes and shapes, it was genuinely difficult to choose the final 15.

We have another round of auditions next week to select the final five girls. I'm really looking forward to spending some more time in the company of these fabulous and inspiring girls - the only problem - its going to be impossible to select just five...

I'll keep you posted though

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 10, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Just a quick update. We had the first round of auditions yesterday - and they were amazing!! So many talented women out there in all sizes and shapes, it was genuinely difficult to choose the final 15.
> 
> ...



Am I being cynical or are the girls actually properly fat? or are they size 20 but 6 feet tall, and size 16 for the rest? The ones that were picked I mean. I just CAN'T see a size 32 girl being chosen even if she had the best voice in the world. I can hear the excuses now.... "but she wouldn't be fit enough to cope with concerts and touring"... I can only be grateful you are in the panel of judges Tracey!


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 10, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Am I being cynical or are the girls actually properly fat? or are they size 20 but 6 feet tall, and size 16 for the rest? The ones that were picked I mean. I just CAN'T see a size 32 girl being chosen even if she had the best voice in the world. I can hear the excuses now.... "but she wouldn't be fit enough to cope with concerts and touring"... I can only be grateful you are in the panel of judges Tracey!


 

Hi Ruby, 

I understand your concerns but I promise that at NO time was the question of anyone being too large raised - a few were discounted from making the second round for being too small however... 

I was part of a panel of five judges and I listened very carefully to the other opinions but at no time did anyone raise any concerns about fitness etc. Bear in mind that four out of the five of us judges are BBW/SSBBW sized business women and performers as I hope that will reassure you that this wouldnt even be a consideration. 

I was really pleased that before the auditions started the organising team took the time and trouble to arrange a sturdy step up to the stage to make it easier for the larger girls to take their position to sing. I didn't need to prompt them into doing this (although I was more than ready to) but I was really pleased that the care and comfort of all candidates was considered and that even this tiny courtesy had been thought about to make sure everyone had their chance to do their very best. 

The girls ranged in sizes from 14 to 32ish (I'm guessing, as no-one was asked their size or weight) with the majority being in the size range from 16 to 20. The girls were all judged on their voices and stage presence and every one, of every size, was treated exactly the same. 

Obviously a project like this has to keep an eye on the commercial prospects. A plus size girl band without musical ability or any degree of likeability would be doomed to failure - and I think it would actively harm the self acceptance message that I want to promote. I'm more than convinced though there is enough talent in the finalists to produce a credible and exciting new band and I think it will be an interesting counterpoint to all the size 0 girl bands we see at the moment. 

At the very least I have to say it was fabulous to see so many big beautiful girls gathered together, all of whom had the courage to get up on stage and sing two songs without accompaniment. Courage like that leaves me awestruck and I found them truly inspiring. I certainly couldnt be part of anything that took that courage and then applied some underhand judging criteria that only allowed the smaller girls to move forward. Rest assured if I ever get the hint that anything like your suspicions was occurring I would make an almighty (and very public!) fuss about it.

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 10, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Ruby,
> 
> I understand your concerns but I promise that at NO time was the question of anyone being too large raised - a few were discounted from making the second round for being too small however...
> 
> ...



Thankyou Tracey for this reply. I really am most reassured by it. That "plus size" model competition programme that was on TV a few months back had me so completely disheartened. Sure, her friend even walked out in disgust in the first episode, when the model chose a tall woman of size 10 with size 14 hips to go through to the next round, and chose nobody under model height and over a certain size. 

It's so nice to hear that they did actually make sure the steps were sturdy for the girls, as we know that's the kind of thing that most people wouldn't even think about or realise would have to be considered. 

I look forward to seeing the resulting band. Is this whole thing going to be shown on TV, or is it not "sexy" enough for the TV companies? I would love to watch it, sounds like fun. And hooray you again for getting on the panel!


----------



## kr7 (Jun 11, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Am I being cynical or are the girls actually properly fat? or are they size 20 but 6 feet tall......



Ruby,
Did you just call me skinny?  

Chris


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 11, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Ruby,
> Did you just call me skinny?
> 
> Chris



LOL er.. UK 20 is US 18....


----------



## Pookie (Jun 11, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I look forward to seeing the resulting band. Is this whole thing going to be shown on TV, or is it not "sexy" enough for the TV companies? I would love to watch it, sounds like fun. And hooray you again for getting on the panel!




Thats what I was going to ask, would be nice to see


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 11, 2007)

Some of it was filmed by a German tv crew but I dont know what/when/where their film might be shown. I think as this gathers pace and the media become aware of just how gorgeous and talented these girls there will be more coverage...

I will of course keep you posted!

Tracey xx


----------



## Suze (Jun 11, 2007)

when does it air?


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Folks,

the website has been updated with pictures and video clips of the finalists...
Do take a look here

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 14, 2007)

Oooh thanks for this, I've just watched them! I've done my Simon Cowell bit and my decision is (lol) Well... Sandra Andrews is clearly streets ahead of any of the others, she has real talent, she's bbw and she looks great. Johanna Kuiper is gorgeous and has a lovely voice and is really smiley. She has been filmed from the neck up like a few others so can't see if she is bbw. Looks it from her chubby chin and neck though. Kate Newnes has a nice voice, would seem with some proper singing lessons she could have a very nice voice. She is pretty too, just looked a bit nervous. I can see one there who has probably the look and the confidence but no talent, and a couple that are trying to do the Mariah Carey thing.. stretching out a couple of lines of a song into eternity while waving their arms around, closing their eyes and doing the shivery chin thing, but without actually really being able to sing  

Ahhh I feel better now after that, lol! I admire every one of them for having the nerve to get up and sing like that. And well done the organisers for having a fan blowing, nice thoughtful touch.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 14, 2007)

I really liked Kate Newnes and Stacey Lee Cuddy.


----------



## Dreadlock Holiday (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll be surprised if they release a song I don't hate, but it is definitely nice to see it all open up.

I don't think we should be expecting them not to pick people who are tall and pretty. They're opening up the weight element of it, but still want people who fit the market.

I suspect the real reason it hasn't been reported in the US is because it's not really news, heh.

I don't really see the need for a "properly fat" debate.


----------



## MMcC (Jun 18, 2007)

I love it!

I belonged to a guitar-plucking trio of fat girl singers in college. We called ourselves Willendorf.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Folks, 

After many hours of heated debate we picked the band on Saturday. I think I'd better wait for the official announcement before I blurt it all out but I'm thrilled that we found five gorgeous, plus sized girls who are incredibly talented. It wasn't easy though as all fifteen finalists were amazing!

There was a film crew there from the BBC and theres a good chance it might make the national news here at 1pm and/or 6pm so if you're in the UK it might be worth a peek.

I'll keep you posted!

Tracey xx


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 18, 2007)

Hooray!!!

The girls made the One O'clock news!!! The BBC coverage wasn't entirely positive but it raised some questions to a very wide audience which I think is a positive step overall. I haven't managed to find anything on the BBC website that I can share with you non-UK folks yet but I will keep looking.

Tracey xx

PS - Mum, I'm sorry I didn't brush my hair. Yes I know, I'm a disgrace


----------



## Robukfa (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Tracey,

I just caught you and the finalists on the BBC lunchtime news. There were some fine ladies there!:shocked: 

I LOVED it when you said "we might have to turn you away if you're not fat enough"! Can't wait for the official announcement. Congratulations to the winners and well done Tracey!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 18, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Hooray!!!
> 
> The girls made the One O'clock news!!! The BBC coverage wasn't entirely positive but it raised some questions to a very wide audience which I think is a positive step overall. I haven't managed to find anything on the BBC website that I can share with you non-UK folks yet but I will keep looking.
> 
> ...




ARGH! Will it be on the teatime news???


----------



## ebonyprincess (Jun 18, 2007)

YAY ive just watched it online as im at work LOL

Ruby its on the BBC website site just fast forward it to 26.35 and Tracey you looked lovely!!!


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Ruby - Yes, it should be on the 6pm news too. Apparently Kate (one of the final band) and Barbara (one of the Judges) were on Breakfast BBC news as well but I missed that. 

Hi Rob - Thank you! I've already been accused of having an evil glint in my eye as I showed the world my tape measure 

I know that a manufactured girl band is everyones idea of great music, just as a UK size 16/18 (US 18/20) isn't everyones idea of plus sized, but I think these girls are SO brave for stepping out into the spotlight in full knowledge of how tough the media are going to be on them. I really hope everyone can get behind them and give them their support because I think they're going to need it. 

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 18, 2007)

ebonyprincess said:


> YAY ive just watched it online as im at work LOL
> 
> Ruby its on the BBC website site just fast forward it to 26.35 and Tracey you looked lovely!!!



Yay thanks I found it eventually!



BeaBea said:


> Hi Ruby - Yes, it should be on the 6pm news too. Apparently Kate (one of the final band) and Barbara (one of the Judges) were on Breakfast BBC news as well but I missed that.
> 
> Hi Rob - Thank you! I've already been accused of having an evil glint in my eye as I showed the world my tape measure
> 
> ...



You looked very confident and fun on the clip, Tracey. When will you announce the final line up. I could see them at the end of the clip, but not properly. I only saw Stacey got in.


----------



## kr7 (Jun 18, 2007)

Can you guys post a link to the BBC news clip? I can't find it. Thanks much!  
Chris


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi
finally found one. If you look here you can see some of the auditionees as well as a couple of the final band. Ignore the mouthy woman with the unbrushed hair though!
Tracey xxx


----------



## Suze (Jun 19, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Hi
> finally found one. If you look here you can see some of the auditionees as well as a couple of the final band. Ignore the mouthy woman with the unbrushed hair though!
> Tracey xxx



yeah, what is she doing there?  

This looks great!, as long as they don't turn out to be the next spicegirls or something i think i can dig' this consept .
hope youtube can bring up some clips now and then since i don't live in the uk.


----------



## norsemanfa (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Tracey, 

Thanks for the interesting post. I haven't seen anything on TV or in the press about this. Is it being promoted anywhere in the media? 

Good luck with all this - all of us on this board will wish all success to band, and I hope that musical ability will win out as the attraction of the BBW is not in doubt!!


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 20, 2007)

norsemanfa said:


> Is it being promoted anywhere in the media?



Umm, well on Monday it made the BBC Breakfast show and all the bulletins through till 11pm and it will be in the Daily Star weekly magazine at some point too. It's not going to have a major media push until the girls first photocall and official press launch which is still a complete of weeks away yet.

Thank you for your support though 

Tracey xx


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Folks, 

If you'd like to see the finalists announced you can see them on stage here: http://www.realgirlband.com/finalists/thumbnails/tnkizziannouncesband.jpg

For more of the national and local coverage etc you can try these. I havent tested them all but they should work. If they're not links just cut and paste them into your browsers. Shout if any of them fail completely...!

Tracey xx



http://news.bbc.co.uk/player/nol/newsid_6760000/newsid_6765500/6765561.stm?bw=bb&mp=rm

TO WATCH THE AUDITIONS FOR PLUS VISIT: www.realgirlband.com

For further coverage on Plus visit the following links:

http://www.hendontimes.co.uk/featur...size_girls_prepare_to_storm_up_the_charts.php
www.expressandstar.co.uk/2007/<wbr>06/08/kimberley-sizes-up-her-chance

www.thebestof.co.uk/basildon/news/41212

www.bdrecorder.co.uk/content/barkinganddagenham/<wbr>recorder/news/story.aspx?brand=RECOnline&category=new

news.sizenet.com/showdoc.asp?id=1036

www.thisiscanveyisland.co.uk/mostpopular.<wbr>var.1397808.mostviewed.katherines_shot_at_the_big_time.php

www.herts24.co.uk/content/herald/news/story.<wbr>aspx?brand=EHHOnline&category=NewsEastHerts&tBrand=he

www.livelistingsmag.com/latest_news.htm

www.herts-essex-news.co.uk/lifestyle/<wbr>leisure/2007/06/14/its%20the%20xl-factor.lpf

news.sizenet.com/showdoc.asp?id=1036

www.hertsessexnews.co.uk/lifestyle/<wbr>leisure/2007/05/25/fionas%20big%20ambition.lpf

grumpyoldbookman.blogspot.com/2007_04_01_archive.html

http://www.thisissouthend.co.uk/display.var.1397808.0.0.php


----------

